# Throwing up after eating vegetable oil?



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

From what I've heard about pancreatitis, it certainly would warrant a vet visit if it were me.

I hope everything is okay.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Pancreatitis was my thought too.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Yup. Head straight to the vet. Pancreatitis can be dangerous.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I hope he is ok...keep us posted.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

How is he? Is everything alright? If it is pancreatitis, it can be life threatening & very scarey. You can do a search on this sight for it and get some info, but please let us know how he's doing, okay? I sincerely hope he's doing better.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Hows you doggie doing???


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Vegetable oil = pure fat and high fat can definitely cause pancreatitis (from one who knows). The sooner he gets to a vet the better his chances are. My old guy had it 3 years ago when I gave him a bowl of pork scraps (BIG NO NO) and just last September when I changed him to a higher fat/different protein food. Every time they have pancreatitis they become more prone to another attack.

Pancreatitis can result in death and is not something to take likely. The first bout cost us about $650 and the last one $1700 due to two overnight stays at the ER.

I hope your pup is okay.


----------



## <3 Goldens (Mar 10, 2008)

He's all better now, completely back to normal! Thanks guys for your help!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear this! 

Love your pup and your signature!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh! That is very good news indeed. I was getting concerned after not hearing for a while.

Good, good, good!


----------

